# Anyone down for a "Spring Fling" get together



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just proposing it now, not setting anything in stone cause I want to know who all is interested.

What do y'all think about doing a Spring Fling down here around the end of May begining of June? Whiting, Trout, reds, and TT should be around in pretty solid numbers by then. Maybe do a get togehter one night and a fishing trip the next day

Thoughts? Comments? 
Who's interested?


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep!!! I be interested Bro!!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd be in assuming it happens before the first of May?


----------



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

PaulD said:


> What do y'all think about doing a Spring Fling down here around the end of May begining of June?




Thought "Spring Fling" sounded better than "Summer Bummer" No? 


Of course, we can look at changing the date if you and you're freind, would in fact, like to attend.


----------



## jamrens (Feb 5, 2010)

throw me in for it.. IS Richie gonna b there also? Paul i might need a boat to ride in lol.


WHit


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 5, 2010)

Where would we be fishing?


----------



## oldenred (Feb 5, 2010)

i'm in Paul, and what ever help you need from me!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll call RL tonight and get his thoughts. I need to talk to him anyway just to make sure he's doing good.

Location I'm felling the darien, shellmans, st.simons or Jykll area.


----------



## thar31321 (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul I'm in as long as you drive me home.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be there as long as we can pull a jon boat full of beer behind us.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 5, 2010)

You could work it into the CCA TT Tourney!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

You know that aint gonna happen. Nor to I appreciate you trolling and trying to mess up another great get together for the rest of these forum members. People around here don't want to support those who want to stop us from keeping fish for personal consuption.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 5, 2010)

I raise illhntr77's boat of adult beverage with a second.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 5, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You could work it into the CCA TT Tourney!



this wasn't intended to provoke was it??? last time i checked the CCA here is GA was a lost cause as were the people that promote it


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 5, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You could work it into the CCA TT Tourney!



CCA guys catching TT?

You gotta be kidding!

But _Dave_ can catch them!







-Dave


----------



## retired (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey man that sounds great. I've already scheduled 2 trips in May and 2 in June just to target TT.  So count us in, just name the date. Jamrans- I've got room on the new Vitamin Sea if you need a boat.  No we do not want to be associated w/ CCA of Ga's TT event. FYI, I actually called the initial meeting w/ Clay Mobley to see if there was any interest in an Athens chapter of CCA.  After learning more about CCA's politics and policies, it became quite clear that all they are interested in is raising money for the state level to be spent at their own discretion.  It seems that raising money and their glasses at the banquets, took presedence over sound biological management of our natural resources.  Following that meeting, I contacted CCA, withdrew my involvement w/ establishing an Athens chapter and have severed my membership w/ CCA. This was about a yr. ago, and during that time, seeing what CCA has supported  makes me proud to say that I am NOT a member of CCA.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 5, 2010)

PaulD said:


> You know that aint gonna happen. Nor to I appreciate you trolling and trying to mess up another great get together



You mean the way you stalked me when I was advertising the Athens CCA Banquet?


You beat all.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 5, 2010)

Have been tryin to find a reason to head that way. Would love to as long as I can get the boat ready by then. Maybe I will get a day off some to finish and then a day off to go. Keep us informed on times and location. Thanks. 
Doug


----------



## PaulD (Feb 5, 2010)

Great shirt Dave. Very sporty! The designer did a great job.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul, you know me if I am home whenever it's scheduled I'll be there..just give me a heads up.


----------



## retired (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul- sent you a PM


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 5, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Great shirt Dave. Very sporty! The designer did a great job.



I don't know you, but I can't believe anyone could look at that picture and not comment on my hair and new sunglasses.  Some people....

By the way, I'd LOVE to fish with you boys!

-Dave


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2010)

We are frankly tiring of the Peeing matches in this forum. My suggestion is start using some restraint or the infractions, like chips, will fall where they may. You CCA proponents and those against need to stay out of each others threads.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 5, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> We are frankly tiring of the Peeing matches in this forum.



Thanks...   now I have to explain to my 8 year old what a "Peeing match" is.

-Dave


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Thanks...   now I have to explain to my 8 year old what a "Peeing match" is.
> 
> -Dave



Sorry but I am lacking in verbal skills.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 5, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> I don't know you, but I can't believe anyone could look at that picture and not comment on my hair and new sunglasses.  Some people....
> 
> By the way, I'd LOVE to fish with you boys!
> 
> -Dave



I know that marina very well, and I can tell everyone here that I have yet to see you there....and who is Dave?????

I like blondes...ones that smoke,have tan skin get bonus points too....

You wanna go for a little boat ride....


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 5, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Sorry but I am lacking in verbal skills.



Don't worry...  she understands my avatar....  I can probably make her understand what you said.

-Dave


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 5, 2010)

TGattis said:


> You wanna go for a little boat ride....



Just how little is your boat?


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Don't worry...  she understands my avatar....  I can probably make her understand what you said.
> 
> -Dave



Well if she understands your avatar, then she has progressed beyond me.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 5, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Just how little is your boat?



The term miniscule comes to mind....as does dinghy..


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Feb 5, 2010)

shades of desi and luci? Love the double entendre'


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll drag down and fish. I don't member seein any blonde like that at coffee bluff neither!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 6, 2010)

count me in Paul, I dont fish much but maybe I can find some turkeys to shoot on the banks somewhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2010)

Count me in Paul, I just need a week or two notice!!


----------



## Limitless (Feb 6, 2010)

Good idea; but how 'bout FL Gulf??   Grouper, Snapper,  Reds, Trout, Pompano, Flounder, AJs, Kings, . . . . 

Moorings in C'belle has new rooms with fridge and microwave, with a slip for up to a 25' boat for $80.  And they have a big covered pavilion for weigh-in and supper gathering.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 6, 2010)

X2 on the C'belle   !!!!!

first week of June or whenever the ARS season opens


----------



## PaulD (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd just like to keep it in Ga and use it as another time to show all the wonderful fishing that our Ga coast has. In June the snapper and grouper will be in close here as well. We'll also have kings, cobia nearshore and trout, tripletail, redfish, flounder, and tarpon inshore.
The more we can educate on our resources on our coast the more we can protect them......just saying...


----------



## fishdog (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys are killing us with all of the political stuff. I would love to go down for a weekend and fish with you guys, count me in. I would like to see it at SSI or Jykell. I have met alot of people from this board and they have all been good, we share a common intrest of hunting and fishing. I have been to several functions from this board, I had a great time at all of them. I will NOT attend any event that has a political backing, and this is the wrong place for that type of thing.


----------



## jamrens (Feb 6, 2010)

i am so looking forward to this...


----------



## fishdog (Feb 6, 2010)

Me too jamrens.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 6, 2010)

Limitless said:


> Good idea; but how 'bout FL Gulf??   Grouper, Snapper,  Reds, Trout, Pompano, Flounder, AJs, Kings, . . . .
> 
> Moorings in C'belle has new rooms with fridge and microwave, with a slip for up to a 25' boat for $80.  And they have a big covered pavilion for weigh-in and supper gathering.



We need to start another thread on that, I would be interested in going


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 6, 2010)

just how big is this jon boat that were going to put beer in.....

count me in Pauly


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 6, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> just how big is this jon boat that were going to put beer in.....
> 
> count me in Pauly



1650....if we devote it to only beer we should be able to fit approximatley 75-100 cases


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 6, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> 1650....if we devote it to only beer we should be able to fit approximatley 75-100 cases



Well then, that may be enough??


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 6, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> 1650....if we devote it to only beer we should be able to fit approximatley 75-100 cases



But jon boats can sink.  You're gonna risk the beer in a boat that could sink ?!?!

The beer goes into the baby Whaler...  it is basically a 9' floating cooler/duck blind  anyway... we'll just fill it up with beer & ice.







YOU ride in the jon boat.

We'll  (old guys) take the motor off and tow the baby Whaler (and the beer) behind the big boat.  When you want one, just pull up alongside and grab one.  Simple.



-Dave


----------



## d-a (Feb 6, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> We need to start another thread on that, I would be interested in going



Yea i would be down for that as well as the one Paul is putting together.

Maybe start a bahama's get together thread too

d-a


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah i like Dave's idea better


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 6, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> yeah i like Dave's idea better



By the way, beers float...  jon boats don't.  Don't ask me how I know.

-Dave


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> But jon boats can sink.  You're gonna risk the beer in a boat that could sink ?!?!
> 
> The beer goes into the baby Whaler...  it is basically a 9' floating cooler/duck blind  anyway... we'll just fill it up with beer & ice.
> 
> ...





I like the way you think, us elders are wiser!!


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 6, 2010)

d-a said:


> Maybe start a bahama's get together thread too
> d-a



Now there's a great idea.  The wife and I (and another couple) flew down to Abaco...  I think it was "Vintage Props & Jets" out of Jacksonville...  for about $300.00 each, round trip.  We chartered and captained our own boat for the week...(stayed on the boat so no hotel bill).  It had an autopilot (we named him "LeRoy") that already had all the numbers for all of the party spots programmed in.  It also had a dinghy with a 9 hp outboard hanging off of the stern so that you could anchor out and motor in wherever you went.  We basically sat on the flybridge and kept an eye on LeRoy while we drank beverages.  It was a fun week...  LeRoy never made a mistake.

Here's the boat...






The charter company was NauticBlue; you can look them up.

It was a 37 foot catamaran, twin 35HP diesels,  (yes, I said 35 hp) slow as anything that I've ever been on, but after a day or two, we got used to it.  Kinda like sailing, I guess. It would take all day for LeRoy to get us fom where we were to where we wanted to be, but that was alright... Each hull had a bed, head and shower in it., so you had plenty of privacy. The center of the boat was a "common area" that had a galley, wheelhouse, and "den".  There was another steering station up top which is where we spent most of our time during the day....watching LeRoy drive.

Anyway, if any of you are serious about a great vacation at a reasonable price, we'd love to go again!

-Dave


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 6, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Now there's a great idea.  The wife and I (and another couple) flew down to Abaco...  I think it was "Vintage Props & Jets" out of Jacksonville...  for about $300.00 each, round trip.  We chartered and captained our own boat for the week...(stayed on the boat so no hotel bill).  It had an autopilot (we named him "LeRoy") that already had all the numbers for all of the party spots programmed in.  It also had a dinghy with a 9 hp outboard hanging off of the stern so that you could anchor out and motor in wherever you went.  We basically sat on the flybridge and kept an eye on LeRoy while we drank beverages.  It was a fun week...  LeRoy never made a mistake.
> 
> Here's the boat...
> 
> ...



 Thats a nice uhmmm boat.....CU

I might be interested in that vacation if you could handle my wife's incessant blabering for that long.....give me some total numbers on the trip $$$ wise.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 6, 2010)

TGattis said:


> give me some total numbers on the trip $$$ wise.



I think (and it has been 3 or 4 years) that we wound up spending about $3,000.00 per couple which sounds like a lot until you consider that we had no hotel bills and no food bills.  $1500.00 each for a week is what?  a little over $200.00 per day?)   Beer and diesel were our biggest expenses.  They actually faxed a menu so that we could choose what foods  (breakfast, lunch, & dinner) would be on the boat when we arrived.  There were several plans... breakfast & lunch everyday plus three dinners, etc...  I don't remember the specifics.  I know we ate out at least three nights but when we ate on the boat, it was steak and lobster...  That said, it was somewhere in the $3000.00 range per couple (plus airfare) for the week... in the Bahamas with your own boat.

Here's a shot from inside the boat which we renamed "The Need For Speed" looking towards the stern...  my wife in the background; my fishing buddy up front. 





See that wake?




That was running wide open....  and I'm not kidding.  You just have to get on  "Island Time."

Oh yeah... beer over there was $37.00/case.  I was wondering why the other two people on our 6-seater plane were bringing beer.  Now I know.

One of the best vacations I've ever had.  We'll be going again.

-Dave


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 6, 2010)

After totally hijacking this thread, let's get back to Georgia...  where & when???

-Dave


----------



## wmaybin (Feb 6, 2010)

Id be interested if it ends up being shellman area.


----------



## thar31321 (Feb 7, 2010)

wmaybin said:


> Id be interested if it ends up being shellman area.



Yeah that way I don't have to drive and ride with wmaybin back to the trailer next door.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds nice to me, it would be good if we could have it near a beach.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Feb 7, 2010)

I belive it was retired that told me u wanna go after TT b4 the shrimpers started running but I game ,all the turkeys will be dead by 1st of May anyway, lets do it!


----------



## sharks (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in any time for tripletail


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The term miniscule comes to mind....as does dinghy..



As a kayak fisherman - I'm offended! 

Is this "Fling" for stankyboat folks only?


----------



## oldenred (Feb 9, 2010)

so where is razor in all this... he did a mean low country boil.... and we can't forget flash either


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 9, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> As a kayak fisherman - I'm offended!
> 
> Is this "Fling" for stankyboat folks only?



Down here, we toss those yaks into our "stankyboats" and haul you and your yak out to where the fish are...  and then (if you're nice.. and part of that would include not referring to a $50,000.00 boat as a "stankyboat") we come back and pick you up after the tide changes and take you back to the dock.  Probably saves you about 7 miles (each way) worth of paddling against the tide.

-Dave


----------



## PaulD (Feb 10, 2010)

Kayaks are accepted and welcomed.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 10, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Down here, we toss those yaks into our "stankyboats" and haul you and your yak out to where the fish are...  and then (if you're nice.. and part of that would include not referring to a $50,000.00 boat as a "stankyboat") we come back and pick you up after the tide changes and take you back to the dock.  Probably saves you about 7 miles (each way) worth of paddling against the tide.
> 
> -Dave


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 13, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Down here, we toss those yaks into our "stankyboats" and haul you and your yak out to where the fish are...  and then (if you're nice.. and part of that would include not referring to a $50,000.00 boat as a "stankyboat") we come back and pick you up after the tide changes and take you back to the dock.  Probably saves you about 7 miles (each way) worth of paddling against the tide.
> 
> -Dave



  And crackerdave, don't forget that six million dollar ham may be a passenger on my boat if it happens at a time when we are both off from work... I know how much you and my brother love to antagonize each other.....


----------



## oldenred (Feb 16, 2010)

so any more news on this??????


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2010)

TGattis said:


> And crackerdave, don't forget that six million dollar ham may be a passenger on my boat if it happens at a time when we are both off from work... I know how much you and my brother love to antagonize each other.....



Nah - I solved that lil' problem with my handy-dandy "ignore" button.

Quack's right - us old guys are very wise - in every sense of the word!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 16, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Down here, we toss those yaks into our "stankyboats" and haul you and your yak out to where the fish are...  and then (if you're nice.. and part of that would include not referring to a $50,000.00 boat as a "stankyboat") we come back and pick you up after the tide changes and take you back to the dock.  Probably saves you about 7 miles (each way) worth of paddling against the tide.
> 
> -Dave



Hah! I could beat that cat with the 35 horse diesels out there,ketch all th' fish my 'yak could haul,and be back at camp and have 'em fee-layed and fried......... before the cat even started fishin'!      Hmmmm...........where'd that "beating-on-my-chest" smilie git off to?

-Another  Dave


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Nah - I solved that lil' problem with my handy-dandy "ignore" button.
> 
> Quack's right - us old guys are very wise - in every sense of the word!



There isn't an ignore button on my boat, and we like to watch those athletic yak paddlers surf our wakes....


----------



## PaulD (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll let y'all know more details as soon as I work them out.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd like in on this... if there is a place near the kill zone to pitch a tent.
I hate to come home just because it gets dark.

when I saw the thread I was thinking big road trip. We used to camp the islands in mosquito lagoon and have been aiming for a 1k islands trip as there are places to fish out of the wind.

I can bring a hog.
cw


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> There isn't an ignore button on my boat, and we like to watch those athletic yak paddlers surf our wakes....



I ain't very athletic,and I'm to old to surf or fight.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Kayaks are accepted and welcomed.



'Preciate it,Paul!


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I ain't very athletic,and I'm to old to surf or fight.



That's what CCWs are for


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 23, 2010)

Interested.


----------

